# Parathyroid Cyst?



## Hobbler (Dec 1, 2009)

I was wondering if there is anyone that has had a Parathyroid Cyst or knew much about it. I have been experiencing wierd symptoms for the last 6 months: hair thinning, left side of my body goes numb while right side of my head is numb, extremely fatigued, lump on throat (feels like I have a scarf wrapped around my neck), and feeling like I'm going to passout at times. I have been going to this doctor for the last 6 months and he's been telling me its all in my head. He said I was depressed. I have been very presistent with him and had a lot of blood work done and CAT scan. Anyways, it turns out that I have a Parathyroid Cyst. He said I shouldn't be experiencing of those symptoms. I was referred to an endocrinologist and ENT doctor.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hobbler said:


> I was wondering if there is anyone that has had a Parathyroid Cyst or knew much about it. I have been experiencing wierd symptoms for the last 6 months: hair thinning, left side of my body goes numb while right side of my head is numb, extremely fatigued, lump on throat (feels like I have a scarf wrapped around my neck), and feeling like I'm going to passout at times. I have been going to this doctor for the last 6 months and he's been telling me its all in my head. He said I was depressed. I have been very presistent with him and had a lot of blood work done and CAT scan. Anyways, it turns out that I have a Parathyroid Cyst. He said I shouldn't be experiencing of those symptoms. I was referred to an endocrinologist and ENT doctor.


Hi, Hobbler!! Well, I for one am glad you have been referred out. That doctor sounds dangerous.

I don't know much about a parathyroid cyst but I am sure some others will be along who have experienced this.

Even so, I believe you should also have a radioactive uptake scan of your thyroid. You will have to let us know what the Endo and ENT have to say and what tests they have ordered.

In the meantime; have you had a thyroid panel done, antibodies tests indigenous to the thyroid...............anything like that?

Welcome.


----------



## Hobbler (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for your reply, Andros. Its been a long, frustrating 6 months. I have had a thyroid uptake scan, it was negative. He said my goiter is fine. I have had blood work done such as T3 and T4. He said everything was normal.

I will get to see the ENT doctor in a couple of days for needle aspiration. Unfortunately, I won't see Endro for 2 months.

I'm really confused why my calcium and parathyroid levels are normal w/ a parathyroid cyst.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hobbler said:


> Thanks so much for your reply, Andros. Its been a long, frustrating 6 months. I have had a thyroid uptake scan, it was negative. He said my goiter is fine. I have had blood work done such as T3 and T4. He said everything was normal.
> 
> I will get to see the ENT doctor in a couple of days for needle aspiration. Unfortunately, I won't see Endro for 2 months.
> 
> I'm really confused why my calcium and parathyroid levels are normal w/ a parathyroid cyst.


There is nothing like a "fine" goiter. LHM!! Anyway.............here are some suggestions for tests.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

And you really need the Free T4 and T3; not the T4 and T3. The Frees are unbound hormone available for cellular uptake and the Totals are bound, unbound and in some cases rT3/rT4 (reverse) hormone and the latter does not disclose what portion is your active portion which is available for the cellular uptake process.

And yes; one would think the calcium levels and some other labs indigenous to the parathyroids would be out of kilter.

I don't trust this doctor to have properly interpreted your uptake scan to be honest with you. I have never seen a "normal" scan of a goiter. There is always some irregularity or comment by the radiologist. Do you have a copy?


----------



## Hobbler (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't have a copy of the scan but I will get one. I'm going to change my general doctor. This is going to sound crazy. I picked up a copy of my medical records to give to ENT and Endro. I was thumbing through the results from my MRI and it says on there that I have a Thyroglossal Duct Cyst. I couldn't believe it because he told me I had a parathyroid cyst. I knew something wasn't right. I don't know how it plays into my hair thinning, balding in one little spot, white hair growing in, and body & head numbness. Thanks again


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hobbler said:


> I don't have a copy of the scan but I will get one. I'm going to change my general doctor. This is going to sound crazy. I picked up a copy of my medical records to give to ENT and Endro. I was thumbing through the results from my MRI and it says on there that I have a Thyroglossal Duct Cyst. I couldn't believe it because he told me I had a parathyroid cyst. I knew something wasn't right. I don't know how it plays into my hair thinning, balding in one little spot, white hair growing in, and body & head numbness. Thanks again


Good thing you have changed doctors. LHM!! Thyroid problems can cause peripheral neuropathy.

I found this article very interestingon Thyroglossal Duct...........
http://www.healthscout.com/ency/68/685/main.html

When do you see the ENT and ENDO?


----------

